
Harvard Law Review Freaks Out, Sends Threat Over Public Domain Citation Guide - mathetic
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151224/23582933173/harvard-law-review-freaks-out-sends-christmas-eve-threat-level-over-public-domain-citation-guide.shtml
======
ChuckMcM
Go get'em Carl. I find the whole "lets make money off public documents" thing
really offensive.

